# When you wish upon a star



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

*Makes no difference who you are*









*Anything your heart desires (Mommy's sweet Mia)*









*Will come to you (my beautiful neighbor :wub*











*If your heart is in your dream*
*No request is too extreme*
*When you wish upon a star*
*As dreamers do*













*Ana, doesn't Leo realize the song is over, what is he doing? Mia, I don't know :blink:, but I'm not looking at him :innocent:*









*Here we all are, hoping all your dreams are coming true. We love all of you. :wub:*










*Good boy Leo...geee thanks Ana :wub:*









*Just for that Leo, I give you a nose pose :wub:*










*All my love to all of you. :wub:*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Christine!!! So glad to see your beautiful babies again!!!! Wishing ALL your dreams come true as well!!! Glad you're back!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Hi Christine!!! So glad to see your beautiful babies again!!!! Wishing ALL your dreams come true as well!!! Glad you're back!!!


 
Hugs and love to you Deborah and your precious ones :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been missing you Christine and Leo, Mia and Ana too. So glad to see this post!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Look at all those sweet babies, miss those piccies!♥♥♥


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww, how sweet.:tender: Your babies are beautiful.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Christine. You made my day!!
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my golly-gosh. It is so good to see those beautiful, sweet fluff butts. :cheer:And oh my golly-gosh theirs is my Sweetie-pie. I'll be smiling for the rest of the day.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

may all your wishes come true.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness are they ever beautiful. I sure miss seeing them here and I am so glad your back!!!!!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

beautiful fluffs!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Christine, so nice to see you again. Been wondering where you were and hoping all was okay with you and your precious little babies. I see everything is fine and they all are as beautiful as ever. Hugs to you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Oh my golly-gosh. It is so good to see those beautiful, sweet fluff butts. :cheer:And oh my golly-gosh theirs is my Sweetie-pie. I'll be smiling for the rest of the day.


Oh, sorry. As I was looking at the pictures again, I saw that the woman is your neighbor. I thought the color was just extra light. Oh well, now the mystery remains.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

:yahoo: Oh Christine, I'm so glad your back, I 've missed you and your sweet babies.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Christine, I'm so happy to see you and the fluff babies back here with your SM family! :wub::wub::wub:

I LOVED talking with you on the phone today!! You have a heart of gold and I loved sharing stories with you. It was fun laughing with you, too! I'd love for you, Sylvia, Kerry, and me ... to be on the phone together sometime! That would be so much fun! 

Please give Mia, Leo, and Ana hugs and kisses from their Auntie Marie.:wub::wub::wub: And, bunches of hugs and love to you, sweet Christine.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sister Christine!!!! Bella and I loveeeeeeeee you!!! Ana and Mia are Bella's fashion inspirations! Hugs and love to you and the babies. Bella is wearing her "cute" dress today. . Xoxoxox!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-there's our sweet little "nose poser".:HistericalSmiley: I sure have missed her and you, too Christine!! Beautiful pics!!:chili::chili::wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is growing up... wow! such a cutie pie, as all three are. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Christine, how nice to see pictures of your gorgeous fluffs again. Nice to see you back and looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome back! Oh to have a sweet little girl fluff! :tender:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've missed you, I've missed you, I've missed you! I cannot tell you how excited I am that you are back "home" where you belong  . Big hugs and much love my friend!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

What a gorgeous bunch! Your babies are so beautiful. :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh they are so cute and look how much Ana has grown!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Dearest Christine,

SM was missing something without the "nose pose" of Ana, so now you have to catch up with tons of pictures.

Did you know that there is a follower "trainee" to do the "nose pose"?:blink:

He has no name yet but he is due on Aug 9th and we are all waitingopcorn: to see......
how well he follows Ana's training.:smrofl:







*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Christine - I think Disney's calling for your three to have a reality show. :HistericalSmiley::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome back, Christine and beautiful babies!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MoonDog said:


> I've been missing you Christine and Leo, Mia and Ana too. So glad to see this post!


Oh I love you dearly and my babies do too, thank you so much.



michellerobison said:


> Look at all those sweet babies, miss those piccies!♥♥♥


Michelle, you have the kindest heart, and I love and adore you. Hugs and love to you and your precious ones.



maltese#1fan said:


> Awww, how sweet. Your babies are beautiful.


Thank you so very much.



KAG said:


> Aww, Christine. You made my day!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxo


 
Ahhhhhh you are a sweetheart Kerry and one in a million, I love you.


Sylie said:


> Oh my golly-gosh. It is so good to see those beautiful, sweet fluff butts. :cheer:And oh my golly-gosh theirs is my Sweetie-pie. I'll be smiling for the rest of the day.


Oh my dear Sylvia, you are my heart and soul and oh how I love you.




jodublin said:


> may all your wishes come true.


Thank you sweet Jo, many many hugs.



TLR said:


> Oh my goodness are they ever beautiful. I sure miss seeing them here and I am so glad your back!!!!!


Thank you so much, many hugs and love and kisses from me and my babies. Thank you. 



lilygirl said:


> beautiful fluffs!


How sweet thank you.



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Christine, so nice to see you again. Been wondering where you were and hoping all was okay with you and your precious little babies. I see everything is fine and they all are as beautiful as ever. Hugs to you!


Hug hugs and love to you, thank you so much.



Sylie said:


> Oh, sorry. As I was looking at the pictures again, I saw that the woman is your neighbor. I thought the color was just extra light. Oh well, now the mystery remains.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, don't be sorry. My darling lilac, I'm a redhead . Oh my neighbor, is a sweetheart, oh but not as sweet as you 



ladodd said:


> :yahoo: Oh Christine, I'm so glad your back, I 've missed you and your sweet babies.


A million and one hugs to you. Much love. xoxoxoxoxo



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Christine, I'm so happy to see you and the fluff babies back here with your SM family!
> 
> I LOVED talking with you on the phone today!! You have a heart of gold and I loved sharing stories with you. It was fun laughing with you, too! I'd love for you, Sylvia, Kerry, and me ... to be on the phone together sometime! That would be so much fun!
> 
> Please give Mia, Leo, and Ana hugs and kisses from their Auntie Marie.:wub: And, bunches of hugs and love to you, sweet Christine.:wub:


Marie, you truly are that special star that twinkles in the sky :wub: I so enjoyed and LOVED talking with you, more than I could ever express. You are for sure one special lady. Oh my, what a dream that would be, You, Kerry, the amazing Slyvia all talking on the phone at the same time. I know my part would mostly be giggling, as you all bring so much joy to me. I love all of you, I love YOU. Oh please give Snowball a nice warm hug and kiss for me. I gave Mia, Leo and Ana a big kiss from you, and um, Leo wants to know, if he could please have another one :innocent: Love you.





babycake7 said:


> Sister Christine!!!! Bella and I loveeeeeeeee you!!! Ana and Mia are Bella's fashion inspirations! Hugs and love to you and the babies. Bella is wearing her "cute" dress today. . Xoxoxox!


Oh my dearest Hope, how I love you. Well you just give that sweet baby Bella a big kiss for me, in her cute dress  Hope, I just love you.


aprilb said:


> Awe-there's our sweet little "nose poser".:HistericalSmiley: I sure have missed her and you, too Christine!! Beautiful pics!!


 
Love you dear April and your whole beautiful crew. Thank you sweetheart.


silverhaven said:


> She is growing up... wow! such a cutie pie, as all three are.


awww thank you. I know, little Ana is already over a year old, dear me. And Mia and Leo will be appoaching another birthday...ahhhhhh. Hugs and love.



lynda said:


> Hi Christine, how nice to see pictures of your gorgeous fluffs again. Nice to see you back and looking forward to more pictures.


 
Hi sweet Lynda, thank you so much. Hugs and love.


ckanen2n said:


> Welcome back! Oh to have a sweet little girl fluff!


ahhhh you are so sweet. Many hugs to you.



Summergirl73 said:


> I've missed you, I've missed you, I've missed you! I cannot tell you how excited I am that you are back "home" where you belong  . Big hugs and much love my friend!


Oh my sweetheart, I love and adore you and huge hugs and love right back at you !!!!!



Kaiser said:


> What a gorgeous bunch! Your babies are so beautiful. :wub:


Thank you so very much. That is so sweet of you. 



cyndrae said:


> Oh they are so cute and look how much Ana has grown!


awwww Thank you. I know, little baby Ana.



Piccolina said:


> Dearest Christine,
> 
> SM was missing something without the "nose pose" of Ana, so now you have to catch up with tons of pictures.
> 
> ...


Oh my dearest Sammy, oh myyyyyyyyyy, a nose pose in our future  God love him, he is so darn cute!!!!!!! Sammy...pssst I LOVE YOU!!!!!!



Snowbody said:


> Christine - I think Disney's calling for your three to have a reality show. :HistericalSmiley::wub::wub::wub:


LOL that is sooooooooooooo funny. Oh my goodness, that is great. Ya know I tell you not a bad idea, with my crew. :HistericalSmiley: Honest to anything. I tell you, between the 3 of them I giggle most of the day. Ana chasing Leo, Leo wanting her too, then Ana hiding and popping out on him, and poor Leo has no idea how she caught up to him :blink: And Mia, looking at me, like Mommy, there they goooooooooooooooo. Hugs and love to you.



zooeysmom said:


> Welcome back, Christine and beautiful babies!!


 
You are so sweet, thank you ever so much.


All my love to all,
Love, Christine, Mia, Leo and Ana


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

They are just precious and I've kind of been keeping up with them on FB -- but love all the new pictures that you posted here.

Yes -- we need more of Ana's nose pose, Leo's kisses and Mia just being her sweet self.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> They are just precious and I've kind of been keeping up with them on FB -- but love all the new pictures that you posted here.
> 
> Yes -- we need more of Ana's nose pose, Leo's kisses and Mia just being her sweet self.


awww bless you Auntie Lynn. All the babies give you special kisses :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Christine, such precious, beautiful fluffs!!! Thanks for sharing them with us! Love to each and every one of them!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

yukki said:


> Christine, such precious, beautiful fluffs!!! Thanks for sharing them with us! Love to each and every one of them!!!


Hugs Cookie, thank you so much. :wub:


----------



## Calis mom (Jun 26, 2012)

That was just too adorable =] their sooo cute, I want to give them all a big hug!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Christine!!! Hi Ana, Leo, and Mia!!!!! I've missed seeing their pictures  Sending a big hug to each of your cuties and you!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh good, you're still here! :wub:
I was kinda worried before :blush: I've been checking in occaissionally during these past busy summer months, and I was wondering how you & your sweeties were doing! Now I see, you're all spectacular! :chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe they are so super sweet!! :tender: Hope all your wishes come true too, Ana, Mia, and Leo!! SO glad to see your sweet faces again!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Miss Nose Pose.... so adorable :wub:

Good to see you post.... love the photos


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Calis mom said:


> That was just too adorable =] their sooo cute, I want to give them all a big hug!


Awww thank you so much, I gave them all a huge hug for you and the babies give you sweet kisses back. Huge hugs.



hoaloha said:


> Hi Christine!!! Hi Ana, Leo, and Mia!!!!! I've missed seeing their pictures  Sending a big hug to each of your cuties and you!


Thank you sweetheart, many many hugs to you.



Canada said:


> Oh good, you're still here! :wub:
> I was kinda worried before :blush: I've been checking in occaissionally during these past busy summer months, and I was wondering how you & your sweeties were doing! Now I see, you're all spectacular! :chili:


You are so sweet thank you. I hope you are doing well. Lots of love to you from the babies and I. 



lmillette said:


> Awe they are so super sweet!! :tender: Hope all your wishes come true too, Ana, Mia, and Leo!! SO glad to see your sweet faces again!!


Thank you so much, many hugs.


Grace'sMom said:


> Miss Nose Pose.... so adorable :wub:
> 
> Good to see you post.... love the photos


Oh my dear sweet Tori, I hope you are doing well. I just love ya girl. All the babies, give you and the babies big huge hugs.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Well if that song doesn't suit them beautifully....I hope they are enjoying the summer


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Well if that song doesn't suit them beautifully....I hope they are enjoying the summer


 
Awwww thank you Erin. Kisses and Love to you, dear sweet Hunter and that darling precious one :wub:


----------

